# Show me your pics for inspiration



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey all,

Has anyone got any pics of before, after, and inbetween? Just for some inspiration cos I need to know there is light at the end of the tunnel......

I'm thin or fat . . . but I see many buff lookin people on here....Just curious to what they looked like before they got to that stage....and how the hell they acheived it.

Read my most recent post to see where I'm coming from !


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

CORRECTION: I'm NOT thin or fat


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

i got 1 for you. i did the nabba wales saturday gone. i dropped 4 stone in 16 weeks for it. here goes. im not sure if u can view it. let me know if u cant ill try another way


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

when i am getting ready for a show and need somehting to drive me to get on the treadmil most days im fine but somedays get abit tedious


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86573-pictures-before-you-ever-juiced-now-you-have-juiced.html


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

before i started



now!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

4 years ago










Now



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simply awsome con!!! :thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

17 years old and now 21 years old and 4 stone difference lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> 4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fcukin awesome mate ..... an inspiration to all and proof that consistancy hard work and focus pay off

lads starting out should look at this and realise it dont come over night but if u want it enough it does come ...reps


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Not from fat to ripped or muscular or whatever, but this is where i've been/got to so far.










Journal with more pics cos i is a whorebag; http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/63770-1-year-progress-pics-page-9-a.html


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

XJPX said:


> 17 years old and now 21 years old and 4 stone difference lol


Amazing stuff. Were you natty at 17? Look awesome regardless.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

coldo said:


> Not from fat to ripped or muscular or whatever, but this is where i've been/got to so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very impressive mate :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

To get a female one up here is my wife...

3 years ago after losing a load of weight already....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And now



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

About 3 years ago










About 2 weeks ago










I'm the one on the right :lol:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you looked 4 years ago con is very similar to how I look now, except you got much better abs there than me. If I can grow into half the size you have attained now, i'll be happy.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

About 3yrs ago when I first started training properly, around a 10st 9lbs lol



This one taken around a week ago, about 13st 8lbs


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

These are all really good ! Some are incredible.

Like I said I'm not fat or thin so I'm lucky I have a good base especially from the training I used to do.

My ideal goal is to get to Lois_Lane in the before picture . .

I think if anyone can keep adding to this it would be great as inspiration for everyone.

I'm sorry to the person who replied fisrt because you photos do not show on the thread.

Good to see the acheivement of a woman as well.... she clearly worked very very hard !


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

How do you keep your waists small while bulking though... I would say its my biggest problem.....arms etc might grow but waist getting rounder as well.....you all have it all over ?


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

M_at said:


> About 3 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahare did you get that t-shirt man its ****ing awesome


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

thats me in my avi at 50,i am a reccy and always enjoyed the game,i have photos from years back when i looked like tom/paul . com,unfortuantly i cant prove it ,lol,


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Your a big dude !

So it takes time huh.... just keep doing the same...pushing the amount lifted over time as strength increases using compound movements...... eat big and clean (the usual carb.protein.fats science)

And rest well...... in time it starts to kick in . . .?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

vetran said:


> thats me in my avi at 50,i am a reccy and always enjoyed the game,i have photos from years back when i looked like tom/paul . com,unfortuantly i cant prove it ,lol,


looking really good mate - traps massive and shoulders !!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol cons young pic lol the face you pull for pics is gr8! lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

coldo said:


> Not from fat to ripped or muscular or whatever, but this is where i've been/got to so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing difference mate, :thumb: youve inspired me:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Where i started:

http://i41.tinypic.com/6jhc1c.jpg

Year later:

http://i43.tinypic.com/n1qkqp.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/v7z0o3.jpg

Been about 18 months training now and am now a lot fatter with not much more muscle :laugh:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

this is not the worse or the best i have but gives u an idea.

on left mid 2007

on right February 2010


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> To get a female one up here is my wife...
> 
> 3 years ago after losing a load of weight already....
> 
> ...


How heavy was she when you met her mate?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> How heavy was she when you met her mate?


About 180lb, body weight doesn't matter as much as personality to me....


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> About 180lb, body weight doesn't matter as much as personality to me....


WOOW mate i will show this to my g.f who can't lose 20 pounds :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:



> WOOW mate i will show this to my g.f who can't lose 20 pounds :lol:


She was 220lb before that mate.

Now she is 140lb lean and able to do all the strongman stuff like flip the 400lb tire


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

The 1st shot is me at 19 way back in 1967 some 3yrs before I started b/building

The 2nd shot in 1971/2 at the age of 22 is after 3-4months of training as I had just won my 1st comp

The last 3... I was in my early 40's ...there are others on my profile album


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

John Wood said:


> The 1st shot is me at 19 way back in 1967 some 3yrs before I started b/building
> 
> The 2nd shot in 1971/2 at the age of 22 is after 3-4months of training as I had just won my 1st comp
> 
> The last 3... I was in my early 40's ...there are others on my profile album


That done it for me, awesome physique, and good seeing the stepped progression.

You have a look there that was fairly "of the age".... I'd love to know whats changed, I don't believe for a minute it is chemicals that much... nutrition almost certainly, training style very probably...

Either way, love that look, would honestly hand on heart spend the rest of my days working to achieve that, than the freak end of the spectrum, just my personal preference in physiques.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

John Wood said:


> The 1st shot is me at 19 way back in 1967 some 3yrs before I started b/building
> 
> The 2nd shot in 1971/2 at the age of 22 is after 3-4months of training as I had just won my 1st comp
> 
> The last 3... I was in my early 40's ...there are others on my profile album


 ****en hell mate, Frank Zane!


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, rs007

I can only say that it was pure hard work and dedication and a will to get to the next level with an ambition to get onto the top podium

I listened and learned of other competative b/builders who where better than me at the time and progressed

Back in my day the use of only basic equipment was at hand, not many gyms and very few with any machines unlike today

Thanks for your responce..pleased you enjoyed the photos

Regards...John


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

how the fcuk can you put piccys up from 20 years ago,i have a few myself


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> ****en hell mate, Frank Zane!


 :thumbup1:

Not quite...but we have shared the same stage.in London a few times


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge mate, some dedication like. Out of interest in the first picture were you natty?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Huge mate, some dedication like. Out of interest in the first picture were you natty?


Yep, it was right before i got serious.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

vetran said:


> how the fcuk can you put piccys up from 20 years ago,i have a few myself


Scanner ?!


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

vetran said:


> how the fcuk can you put piccys up from 20 years ago,i have a few myself


The title say's "Show me your pic for inspiration" just thought I'd give some of you young lads some....

Only trying to help


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You look amazing in those pics John Wood!!! :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep, it was right before i got serious.


I'd say at the moment im more or less the same as your first pic 4 years ago. Except your backs probs a bit wider there, but you always had good genetics on that part. But amazing effort though, come a long way :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

John Wood said:


> The title say's "Show me your pic for inspiration" just thought I'd give some of you young lads some....
> 
> Only trying to help


Think he meant actually how to do it haha not why :thumbup1:


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

John Wood said:


> The title say's "Show me your pic for inspiration" just thought I'd give some of you young lads some....
> 
> Only trying to help


i think he actually meant how do you put those old pics up


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I'd say at the moment im more or less the same as your first pic 4 years ago. Except your backs probs a bit wider there, but you always had good genetics on that part. But amazing effort though, come a long way :thumbup1:


To give you numbers i was 90kg at 5ft8 in that first picture.

In the second i was 97kg on stage again at 5ft8.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dasheleboopi said:


> hahare did you get that t-shirt man its ****ing awesome


Sainsbury's £6 :lol:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

vetran said:


> how the fcuk can you put piccys up from 20 years ago,i have a few myself


put em up mate if you can !!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

John Wood said:


> The 1st shot is me at 19 way back in 1967 some 3yrs before I started b/building
> 
> The 2nd shot in 1971/2 at the age of 22 is after 3-4months of training as I had just won my 1st comp
> 
> The last 3... I was in my early 40's ...there are others on my profile album


ur a ledgend mate !!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> 4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: total ledgend mate !


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

vetran said:


> how the fcuk can you put piccys up from 20 years ago,i have a few myself


if you havnt got a scanner then take a photo of each one with a digital camera then upload them to your computer


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> To give you numbers i was 90kg at 5ft8 in that first picture.
> 
> In the second i was 97kg on stage again at 5ft8.


Massive mate. Especially since in second one on stage you were shredded, so 97kg @ 5ft 8 and ultra low body fat = tank lol.


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dudz ... what kind of routine do you use and nutrition cos I would say my body condition is similar to your first photo . .


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Bulk2010 said:


> Dudz ... what kind of routine do you use and nutrition cos I would say my body condition is similar to your first photo . .


The first photo was before i started training when i was skateboarding 24/7 lol

Didn't really follow any kind of diet or routine for the first year of gym, total fcuk up lol. Just tried to eat clean and often and lifted whatever my training partner put in front of me.


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

My arms and shoulders are defo more muscular than in your first photo, but still similar. My routine is all compound movements, heavy lifts medium repetition......pull, push, legs 1 day on 2 days off.

As for diet I'm fanatical. Eggs, fish, beef, quorn, pork,beans, potatoes. rice. pasta. nuts, oats, whey protein, casein protein, and fruit n veg.

That is all I eat 24/7 from morning to night lol.

Hopefully this will get me sorted out . . . only been back training for 4 weeks !


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> *if you havnt got a scanner then take a photo of each one with a digital camera then upload them to your computer*


ill give that a go bro,i got a belter here fom 30yrs ago,lol.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i aint forgotten lol,got a digital camera now ,have uploaded onto computor,so how do you get it on here then guys,


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

John Wood said:


> The 1st shot is me at 19 way back in 1967 some 3yrs before I started b/building
> 
> The 2nd shot in 1971/2 at the age of 22 is after 3-4months of training as I had just won my 1st comp
> 
> The last 3... I was in my early 40's ...there are others on my profile album


Just.. amazing.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

coldo said:


> Not from fat to ripped or muscular or whatever, but this is where i've been/got to so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All pictures are impressive and well done to all for the hard work, but fair play to this fella well done. :rockon:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

vetran said:


> i aint forgotten lol,got a digital camera now ,have uploaded onto computor,so how do you get it on here then guys,


click on the little paperclip icon and select an image, your post won't look any different once you've closed the small window, but it should be there


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> *click on the little paperclip icon and select an image, your post won't look any different once you've closed the small window, but it should be there[/*QUOTE]
> 
> thanks bro ill have a play lol


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

some grest transformations

john woods- incredible physique!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Lois lane nice transformation


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thought id add mine 



















regards , grant


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> Thought id add mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brilliant change, how long did it take?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

My pics are in my profile.

Started at 10st 10lbs and in under 2 years I am sitting at 13st 6lbs. 12" guns to 16" guns.

I'm not naive enough to think it's all muscle though. I'm hardly what you call "cut".


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

11 months i wanted to see what was possible in 365 days


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

This poster is framed and hung in the gym I train in, everytime I'm training and going heavy I look up at this, if I'm on the hack squats I just stare at this and it motivates me to get lower and get heavy!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> 11 months i wanted to see what was possible in 365 days


well from 60 pack to 6 pack in less than a year deserves reps my friend!!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

XJPX said:


> 17 years old and now 21 years old and 4 stone difference lol





Lois_Lane said:


> 4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work guys

so how much juice did it take to get from pic1 to pic2?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

totalwar said:


> so how much juice did it take to get from pic1 to pic2?


Cheek.

Not how much hard work/dieting etc.

How much "juice". Fkn LOL


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

M_at said:


> About 3 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fkin hell, well done mate! j


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

fcuk me u got big !!!



XJPX said:


> 17 years old and now 21 years old and 4 stone difference lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ShaunMc said:


> fcukin awesome mate ..... an inspiration to all and proof that consistancy hard work and focus pay off
> 
> lads starting out should look at this and realise it dont come over night but if u want it enough it does come ...reps


wow were you natty in your first pic? See your first pic is my preferred kinda build just abit more bulk/definition. Not to say that I'm not amazed at the difference!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

@ the moment like this(a bit chubby lol)


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> @ the moment like this(a bit chubby lol)
> 
> no way chubby mate....fkn amazin transformation lad


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

some amazing transformations here!! seeing stuff like this always gets me up for a big session in the gym lol


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

total inspiration on here when you see these pics. well done lads.

J


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

XJPX said:


> 17 years old and now 21 years old and 4 stone difference lol


lol huge for 17yo!! See no offence now man but you just look like a blatant roid head in pic 2 and your so short you look like a huge over muscled sack of spuds...in the nicest way possible!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure about the exact time frame but the 1st one was a few years back after a year off any training,

the 2nd two are when i took it to the next level and added a couple of stone


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

how do I upload pics , here ? :cursing:


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

massiccio said:


> how do I upload pics , here ?


thats a great body you got there mate, good size on you!! im impressed! how long you been training to get into that shape?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I do my best. 2 years exactly

re-started april 09, past my 40's.

I stopped in 1992 did about 3 months training in '95 , 98, 2001, 2008. Went trough all kind of $hits , allways bounced back.

Human body can be quite resilent.

My " dreamy " goal is to train hard for another 7 1/2 years , then go for the over 50's master Mr Universe! Must keep focused !


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

XJPX said:


> 17 years old and now 21 years old and 4 stone difference lol





Lois_Lane said:


> 4 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Cheek.
> 
> Not how much hard work/dieting etc.
> 
> How much "juice". Fkn LOL


dident mean it in a cheeky way

i know you dont get gains off juice if your diet and training isent right

just so i know like how loung it takes to get that big

thay mite of took none but i dout it

guys if you dident mind ansering


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

These re when I first started working out, 12 weeks between those two pics.

I was 190 in fat pic, 165 in thin. currently 185, close to same bodyfat as lean pic


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Me a few years ago:

















Me now:










Still got a long way to go though.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Stop quoting pics you mindless fools!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ALR said:


> These re when I first started working out, 12 weeks between those two pics.
> 
> I was 190 in fat pic, 165 in thin. currently 185, close to same bodyfat as lean pic


kin el 12 weeks?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

The First pic was in 2006 / 2007 had been training about a year, started off as a match stick man and worked up from there.

Second pic is the end of 2009

The last two are from near the end of last year just before i started off on my travels around the world


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/125317-motivation.html

was a post i put out a while ago was a vid i found on youtube found it quite inspirational.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Stop quoting pics you mindless fools!!


Haha for some reason i am pmsl at this


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> To get a female one up here is my wife...
> 
> 3 years ago after losing a load of weight already....
> 
> ...


That's a hell of a change, but it's not just about weight loss, her body condition has changed dramatically which is a lot harder to achieve than weight loss, well done.


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

I started this thread ages ago when I 1st joined uk-Muscle. I am really glad that it still gets reads, and people are still adding to it all the time.

Thanks to everyone who has added to it, and well done for everything you have acheived since it started.

Awesome thank you very much


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

threads like this are cool! seeing all the transformations, i think it will give a lot of people motivation,belief etc....i know it gave me loads of motivation


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread is just class. I am scrolling through and I am like woah at so many people. I was pi$$ing and moaning yesterday about some body fat put on and want more gains but looking at a photo of me when I started this thread and now is drastically different. This thread shows that we all go through the same thing. We all have the ups, the downs. The sick of the food then sick of the dieting etc, the bustin our ****s but it is all well worth it.

Again a massive thanks to everyone contributing. Really really good !


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Been a while since anyone added to this. Does anyone have any updates or something new to add. This is a great thread for motivation. Share your experiences and where you have got yourself to through hard work and determination.

Thanks


----------

